# How much HP from a tune?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I talked to a guy today that did tunes for all types of cars and he said he could pull upto 90HP and about 15% more MPG's.

He said it's about $500 and they will regap the plugs and possibly put bigger injecters in.

Is this realistic? 

He also said the dealership would not beable to see that it had been tuned. "I still have 2 years factory warrenty"

If I did this how would it be effected later when I get a CAI and flowmasters?

I don't want to do anything that will cause me problems later or void my warrenty.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

AlanSr said:


> I talked to a guy today that did tunes for all types of cars and he said he could pull upto 90HP and about 15% more MPG's.
> 
> He said it's about $500 and they will regap the plugs and possibly put bigger injecters in.
> 
> ...


90hp I think he is pulling your leg 
with full system and CAI and tune you will see 50-60RWHP gain
get your FM and CAI first so the tune optimises these mods
plugs come set from the factory or manufacture when you buy them and standard injectors are fine for a bolt on car
I wouldnt be taking my car to him as he doesnt know what he is talking about


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome!!! 
Thank you very much, I thought it sounded a little crazy.
90HP just from reprograming....

I think FM will be first on the list.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd run from anybody that made wild claims like that. first off bigger injectors will do nothing at all. the only time you need to up-size is after you have done big power mods like head/cam, FI or nitrous and exceed over 80% of their duty cycle. as for power gains and mileage it will depend on how far your tune is off. altho every car leaves with the same tune, every engine is a little different. ~25-30 HP would be a good gain after a tune with a few more ponies for your little upgrades. the O2 sensors keep the air fuel ratio pretty much in check so you won't get great gas increases except at WOT where the factory rich tune dumps lots of unnecessary gas.


----------



## skyfz 450 (Jun 25, 2008)

hes a liar! lol, you should wait till you have the majority of what your gonna do for mods done. then tune.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> I talked to a guy today that did tunes for all types of cars and he said he could pull upto 90HP and about 15% more MPG's.
> 
> He said it's about $500 and they will regap the plugs and possibly put bigger injecters in.
> 
> ...




90 HP from a tune !!!! is he installing a turbo at the same time. A good Dyno tune will give you about a 25 HP increase. I would stay away from the guy who said he could get you a 90 HP gain


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe 20-25 with a tune and CAI. Your gas mileage will get better. Or you can wait until you start modding the car and do it then.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

AlanSr said:


> I talked to a guy today that did tunes for all types of cars and he said he could pull upto 90HP and about 15% more MPG's.
> 
> He said it's about $500 and they will regap the plugs and possibly put bigger injecters in.
> 
> ...


Will the 90 hp gain be with the old spring air in your tires or with new summer air? Come on man! That is one of the dumbest claims I've heard thus far. Get your car tuned somewhere else.


----------



## gesto (Jun 13, 2008)

Run away. Get some independent referrals and go with an established tuner with a good reputation, even if you can't find one local. Don't cheap out on the tune. There's discussion on another GTO forum about a tuning scammer in PA.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GTOsarge said:


> Maybe 20-25 with a tune and CAI. Your gas mileage will get better. Or you can wait until you start modding the car and do it then.


Add in a set of headers with the CAI and tune,then what kind of gains(total) would you see?


----------

